# Best Power Head For A 75 Gal Tank?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I want to get a Power Head for my 75 Gal Tank that has 4 Red Bellies and some Plecos, I don't want one that will make a lot of noise, Also am I able to leave it on all of the time or do I need to only run it for a couple hours a day? Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The Hydor Koralia powerheads are decent... as for how much flow that is up to you and what the decor in your tank is like.

You prob want to leave it on full time, as switching them off and on is hard on the motor/impeller


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

What size do you recommend, I have plants but there down lower, the rest is heavy rock and drift wood.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

prob the 750gph or 1050gph one... I have always liked more flow to keep waste from settling, you might not like that much flow.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Wish there was a way to see the flow difference between the two.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

try some youtube vids?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I ordered the Hydor Koralia Evolution 1050, I spoke with the company direct and they said for my set up they would not go more then the 1050 and really recommended the 750. Guess well see.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Well the power head came in, The fish seem to be staying toward the bottom of the tank out of the PH, I have it set so most of the flow is in the top half of the tank, The flow is decent, I would not say it is to little but could be a touch more.


----------

